# الزواج ماهو رأيك في الزواج بصراحة



## holy day (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*الزواج سر مقدس سعادة في حياتي

الزواج مزعج

شر لابد منه

مش عاوزه

*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*الزواج لازم للبنت و الا تبقي بايره و البضاعه باظت و تاريخ صلاحيتها انتهي*

*بس*​


----------



## holy day (22 ديسمبر 2010)

من اولها كده ربنا يستر شكرا علي مرورك ياجوسبل:dntknw:


----------



## wijdan (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شو دخل بايره مو بايره d:
الله يسعدك
برأيي هو سنة الحياة ولن تكتمل بدونه

كمان الشباب بيبوروا شو هالقصة d:


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*سر مقدس
سر مقدس
سر مقدس
سر مقدس
سر مقدس*​


----------



## سور (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مادام المسيح هو اسا البيت
وهو الذى يوحد بينهما
فهو سر مقدس واتحاد فى الرب​


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الزواج هو سر مقدس 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Mzajnjy (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الزواج لذة الدنيا بس اللى يقدر عليه


----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الزواج 
 سر مقدس
  مرسي  لموضوعك الجميل​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يناير 2011)

الزواج نعمة كبيرة من الرب


----------

